# UWatch, Reloj Supernerdo.



## ivan_mzr (Ene 9, 2009)

Es un reloj que es una calculadora cientifica /img]http://www.calcwatch.com/index.html






Al parecer el costo es de 99Dlls y es una especie de imitacion del original Casio del 87 el primer reloj calculadora cientifica 








Es open source dan el esquematico utiliza un pic24fj64 y la compañia lo ofrece con una frase singular:

Ridiculous? - Perhaps

Cool? - Very!

Super Nerdy? - You bet!


----------

